# 1st coral



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi ive recently started a 125L marine tank.
i have 6kilos or liverock in a crushed coral gravel about 1 1/2 inch thick.

i have 2 green chromosis, sand sifting star fish, cleaner shrimp and a pink spotted goby and 2 electric blue hermits.
run an internal skimmer, and hydor prime 20.
then lights is 1 power glo T-8 and normal juwel light.

Now my question is when i bought a leather mushroom toadstol (brown) to be hosted by my 2 percs comming in a few weeks, so ofcourse it hid for 1st few days due to water change. then now it comes out in day time then at night shrivels up to a i dont know why! is it supposed to do this.

Sg is 1.022/23
nitrite is none.


















btw if u see there are like little red dots in the corner on the rock is thise aipstaisi if thats how u spell it? they are brown with white tips and like white dot in middle.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't see what little red things you mean, but by the description I don't think they're aiptasias. Maybe zooanthids?

As for your toadstool's strange behavior--> That's normal. Those things do that all the time, and they can really make a big mess of things. They occasionally look completely dead and rotten, but then they finish "molting" and look fantasic again.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a zooanthid but need a clearer pic of it


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

few! thanks ill try get a closer pic just the digi cam its naf in close in. just seems odd its like he goes to bed at like 7 pm every night lol btw my LFS is telling me hes got these new in T6 bulbs that are 70% more intense lighting then T8 or T5's cnt remember have u herd of them yet, but i live in uk so may differ....


----------

